# Mini Taurus Looped Tuber & Bottle cap 2



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ja heipparallaa taas B)

Trying to get two hits. Not too easy...






Second hit was great. It went through the middle part of that cap


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

That is some great shooting brother. And your videos are very professional too.
I haven't even had a chance to try out my mini Taurus tuber yet. I am still preoccupied with the mini OTT.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fantastic shooting


Thanks Tag :wave:

Still lots of room to improve, but so many slingshots and not enough time to shoot


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

M Mars said:


> That is some great shooting brother. And your videos are very professional too.
> I haven't even had a chance to try out my mini Taurus tuber yet. I am still preoccupied with the mini OTT.


Thank You very much M Mars 

Fall is not my favorite season and now it's raining every day...

That is the reason, why I haven't shoot production model TTF yet.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent shooting as always bro, always enjoy your vids ????????


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Excellent shooting as always bro, always enjoy your vids


Thanks man :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Dear Viking: Have you tried the Taurus Terminator? Opinions?


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Ordo said:


> Dear Viking: Have you tried the Taurus Terminator? Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's nice. I haven't seen that one. Is it still in production?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Dear Viking: Have you tried the Taurus Terminator? Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been thinking to get one. Aluminium is nice material and ProShot Catapults UK sells them, but price...

Measurements and shape (forks) looks better. I'm quite sure it's even better shooter than Mini Taurus TTF.

Made of polycarbonate is the one, that I would like to have.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

M Mars said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Viking: Have you tried the Taurus Terminator? Opinions?
> ...


ProShot Catapults UK sells them. Made of aluminium.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Great shooting as always!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

gunslingster said:


> Great shooting as always!


Thanks man :headbang:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

awesome


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> awesome


First shot was nice, but second hit took too many shots 

Thanks !!!


----------

